# Plastic Storage boxes - 4ft+ long



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looked through literally 30 sites looking for some decent big ones for a rack im making now gettin annoyed i cant find any, anyone got any sites that sell them?:2thumb:


----------



## vickie6284 (Sep 28, 2008)

*4ft storage boxes.*

hi there, i got mine from homebase. they have a wide selection too.you can also try b&q are the other popular hard ware stores then you can actually see what your buying. they are quite chaep.hope this helps you.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am after the same thing lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a 4ft plastic tub?! :blush: That would be fabulous if there was!


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

sadly theres not much choice out there at that size most stop at the 1m size the largest available that i can find are 92cm x62 cm x 20 cm these are black mixing trays in homebase i know the ikea boxes are a meter long but are 50 cm wide... so internal space is less...laguna water gardening also make rectangular preformed ponds in a variety of sizes i beleive gaz from gazs boas uses these..... how about loft water/cistern tanks i know u get these at that size,,,

jo


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> sadly theres not much choice out there at that size most stop at the 1m size the largest available that i can find are 92cm x62 cm x 20 cm these are black mixing trays in homebase i know the ikea boxes are a meter long but are 50 cm wide... so internal space is less...laguna water gardening also make rectangular preformed ponds in a variety of sizes i beleive gaz from gazs boas uses these..... how about loft water/cistern tanks i know u get these at that size,,,
> 
> jo


Jo, hit it on the nose. Laguna do a preformed fish pond which is perfect for large constrictors etc and the ones i have seen are around 180 x 120 x 60cm. 

Also try peter at eurorep as vision boa tubs are really big. 

Hope thats of some help 

https://reptilekeeping.net/catalog/product_info.php?language=en&currency=GBP&products_id=2504


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

instore have them too!


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

i would suggest searching for under bed storage at ikea/homebase or something, i have seen them over 4ft long - just then ur challenge is finding one with a secure lid


----------



## O_J (Nov 14, 2008)

*Plastic boxes*

HI
try this site they have loads of plastic boxes all shapes and sizes hope this helps. Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

O_J said:


> HI
> try this site they have loads of plastic boxes all shapes and sizes hope this helps. Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!


Really usefuls dont go any bigger than 2.5ft mate : victory: Wish they did....


----------



## Rosina (Feb 18, 2007)

I was going to suggest Really useful boxes, too. The cheapest place I buy the from is this one: Search results :: Discount Office Products - Office Supplies, Stationery, Paper, Ink and Toner supplies

But, yes, I think you're right, they just don't come as long as 4ft.


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Looked through literally 30 sites looking for some decent big ones for a rack im making now gettin annoyed i cant find any, anyone got any sites that sell them?:2thumb:


 i dont know if theres one by you but i got mine from JTF WHOLESALE in Stoke on Trent there a nation wide company so there must be one near to you.


----------



## jushin100 (May 8, 2009)

*Try this place*

I bought a batch off this company for my work. If you can't see what you are looking for give them a call. They distribute for Linpac-Allibert one of the largest plastic box companies. I couldn't find what I was looking for online but they have large catalogues direct from their distributers. If its really unusual it might take a few weeks to come through though.

Plastic Storage Boxes

Good hunting!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The 50l RUBs are just shy of 4 ft.
I have one in the other room and can give exact measurements if it helps.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

They are way short of 4ft. The site quotes 710mm which is around 29inches. Harry


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, I measured it - must have daft eyes.
It was sitting next to one of the vivs and was near enough the same size - only it was a 3ft viv and not a 4ft.
:crazy:


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

im also looking for 1 3ft +


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

cant see the problem myself, since i make them upto 8ft 

pmme if you want them, pics available


----------



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

Go to morrisons supermarket they do them real big they tend to be near the kitchen accessories,


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

right guys i have the answer to your prayers,
i done some searching a while back when i was looking into building a boa rack,good job i didnt delete the sites bookmark off my internet isnt it lol.
they arent cheap but they are preformed pond liners and there are a few people that use them for there boas on this forum so they gotta be good,heres the link and its the last 3 items on the page
POND TUBS & GRIDS : Midland Waterlife, Eheim Parts Filters Fluval Marine Accessory Fish Tank Tropical Aquarium Pond Coldwater Hozelock

let me know what you think:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ross said:


> right guys i have the answer to your prayers,
> i done some searching a while back when i was looking into building a boa rack,good job i didnt delete the sites bookmark off my internet isnt it lol.
> they arent cheap but they are preformed pond liners and there are a few people that use them for there boas on this forum so they gotta be good,heres the link and its the last 3 items on the page
> POND TUBS & GRIDS : Midland Waterlife, Eheim Parts Filters Fluval Marine Accessory Fish Tank Tropical Aquarium Pond Coldwater Hozelock
> ...


meh you could buy a 4ft viv for less then the last two options, you could get a monster of a viv for the price of the last one!:lol2:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

If anyone is still interested I found This


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Asda have some in with good sturdy lids too, I think they was £12.99


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

kevtore999 said:


> Asda have some in with good sturdy lids too, I think they was £12.99


For 4'x2'?


----------



## pro-racks (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi There
I have some 4x2.6 ft tubs here 
They are slight seconds with some marking around the rim nothing wrong with them but I carnt sell them as new 
John


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

artifical Christmas Tree Box - Iris 251019 

hope this helps


----------

